# Dutch Shepherds



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

This is mostly for Selena, but anyone feel free to give your input 

I'm starting to look at Dutch Shepherds. Papers not important as there is no real registry here in the USA that recognizes them except UKC. What I'm looking for is strong working dogs, doesn't matter if it's an FCI registered breeding or not, doesn't matter if they're mixes (with Belgians or GSDs) or not, just a hard ass working dog. :twisted: 

I'm kind of doing a little research on price ranges and breeders right now. So what are the typical price ranges for the following:

a) pups from KNPV titled parents (preferred)
b) pups from Ringsport or IPO titled parents
c) young green dogs
d) KNPV titled dogs
e) Ringsport/IPO titled dogs

(yes, I do understand that females aren't always titled, not important as long as she produces well)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Russell said:


> a) pups from KNPV titled parents (preferred) dutch price ranges from 200-300 euro
> b) pups from Ringsport or IPO titled parents usually FCI papered, dutch price around 450 euro(IPO)
> c) young green dogs depends how old and how good: ranges from puppyprice till 1500-2000 euro (dutch price)
> d) KNPV titled dogs ranges from 3000-4500 euro (dutch price)
> e) Ringsport/IPO titled dogs i´m not sure enough to give a right price


these are the prices which counts for dutchmen, probably there are extra charges for americans (for extra expenses and you guys will pay what a dutchmen won´t)and of course shippingcost.


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> these are the prices which counts for dutchmen, probably there are extra charges for americans (for extra expenses and you guys will pay what a dutchmen won´t)and of course shippingcost.


Thanks Selena. Funny how us Americans always pay more, huh?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

had a quirrel over it with woody..._if_ i would consider to sell to the USA, i would do it for the normal price(250 euro) + shippingcost...he said i was crazy  ´cause i could sell them for a lot more...


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, to me that says a lot about your character.  

There are a lot of breeders that hear an American accent and the price instantly doubles!


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Do you happen to know the typical shipping costs to the US from your area?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I´m not sure.. thought it was around 450 euro to the eastcoast, but i can do some inqueries with breeders i know and sell to the US.
If I can help you in any way just pm :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

mike,

my department paid $7000 US for my IPO dutchie. that's about how much titled dogs go for in my neck of the woods. you can expect to pay $6500-$7500, with the higher price generally for the PH1's. we pay about $5000 for "green" dogs.

generally you can expect to pay about $750 for a vet check and shipping to the US. there is some company that does that kind of thing. i remember visiting their website once. they will get the dog vet checked, board it for the mandatory quarantine period and then arrange shipping to the US.

what do want to do with the dog? sport, PP, etc.?


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Tim,

My wife and I have always liked Dutch Shepherds, but agreed to go into GSDs. She's wanting to get one to train and see how she likes them and I'd probably want a male down the road for myself. We train for schutzhund primarily, but want to get into Mondioring and maybe PSA as well. But if we imported Dutch Shepherds, it's not for just doing it, we'd want prospects that could compete at very high levels. Our training isn't typical SchH training either, we do a lot of surprise evolutions and put the dogs in real life situations that would be seen by PPDs and PSDs.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I´ve asked a breeder who shipped some puppies to the usa. Depending to where, about 450-500 euro for 1 puppy. 2 in a crate cost about 75 euros more.


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for your time Selena! I'm sure I'll be bugging you more in the future about Dutch Shepherds. :wink:


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike PM meI can help you out.

[email protected]


----------

